# The Purging of Kadillus Book Trailer



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Discuss.


----------



## cragnes417 (Jul 22, 2010)

thats going to be awesome book when it comes out


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

If you're actually going to waste money on making a book trailer; why make it shit?

The trailer for _A Thousand Sons_/_Prospero Burns _and _The First Heretic_ were epic.

This dosen't grab my testicles and force me to pre-order said book.

Edit - infact, what the fuck does this even tell me about the book anyway? Seriously...


----------



## ribbons69 (Mar 6, 2010)

Tbh,I quite enjoyed the trailer.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

I'm sorry if I fail to grasp how anyone who appreciates inviting, interesting, intuitive trailers enjoys that crap...

And it's Gav Thorpe. He is to me, what Aaron Dembski-Bowden is to Lord of the Night. I'm so dissapointed his novel receives a trailer an overweight twelve-year old can produce with _PowerPoint_.


----------



## mrunknown (Jan 3, 2011)

Bobs: firstly i believe its pretty difficult for someone to make this trailer in POWERPOINT! especially if he is 12! anyway, i cant say neither that this trailer sucks nor that it is a super-trailer.. i believe it could be better, but i am still interested in purchasing the book!


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

mrunknown said:


> Bobs: firstly i believe its pretty difficult for someone to make this trailer in POWERPOINT! especially if he is 12! anyway, i cant say neither that this trailer sucks nor that it is a super-trailer.. i believe it could be better, but i am still interested in purchasing the book!


Okay, fair enough, that did make me laugh. :laugh:

I'm coming from the perspective of: Fans of Black Library who are not aware of the book, the author or even the series in general, may not be as drawn to the novel as they could have been, had the trailer been ''crafted'' better.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Did not understand the purpose of that trailer...


----------



## Mob (Nov 14, 2010)

One of the editors noticed they had soundbooth time from the last audio left to use up and wanted to do something with it? Further evidence that the Space Marine Battles books are aimed at the OMG spehss muhreens awsum demographic in the first instance?

Anyway, I guess it was this or a vid of Gav Thorpe sitting in a chair trying to sell us the idea of the book. God bless him, he isn't exactly the most charismatic chap I've ever heard speak.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

bobss said:


> If you're actually going to waste money on making a book trailer; why make it shit?
> 
> The trailer for _A Thousand Sons_/_Prospero Burns _and _The First Heretic_ were epic.
> 
> ...


Exactly. What an epically shite trailer. Seriously BL need a new marketing team if that is the crap they are coming up with. Generally speaking the HH series trailers have been enticing and just made me look forward to them even more. They may have even brought an attraction to non-40k/HH fans, where as this load of shite would have done absolutley nothing to entice the fanbase, let alone people outside the fanbase.



bobss said:


> And it's Gav Thorpe. He is to me, what Aaron Dembski-Bowden is to Lord of the Night. I'm so dissapointed his novel receives a trailer an overweight twelve-year old can produce with _PowerPoint_.


:goodpost:
Deserved an honourary quote.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Exactly. What an epically shite trailer. Seriously BL need a new marketing team if that is the crap they are coming up with. Generally speaking the HH series trailers have been enticing and just made me look forward to them even more. They may have even brought an attraction to non-40k/HH fans, where as this load of shite would have done absolutley nothing to entice the fanbase, let alone people outside the fanbase.


Although it wasn't _as_ useless, I didn't particularly like Nick Kyme's ''trailer'' for Othello- I mean _Firedrake_. 

It's still pretty... mediocre, but at least this informs one:


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

I'll get the book as I own all other SM battles, and Angels of darkness was awesome, but what a crap trailer.


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

Why couldnt they make a normal trailer like before? I mean Gav certainly deserves it as much as any other. He knows his stuff and liked reading his blog since he has great insight to different things. Certainly among top 5 BL authors.


----------



## Cowlicker16 (Dec 7, 2010)

I thought it was alright, I kinda like how it just cuts off while he's trying to explain whats goin on


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh I thought this novel was already released (as it looks to be one of the oldest SM battles novels) and I was disappointed as I thught my local store had sold them all out already. But this is great news for me.


----------

